# Fish



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, how many many problems one runs into when they THINK they have some money to spare.

So I just recently got a puppy as you've probably all seen. And because of him I've been going to Petsmart more (they don't really sell goat things there so never really went before).

Anyway, I saw some Betta Fish in the back, aaand now i'm obsessed lol
Seems like breeding Bettas is going to be my fun summer project, and maybe I'll even smuggle them to school and breed them there too! :laugh:

But I have to go back to Petsmart, and the Bettas there are beautiful and so cheap! I CAN'T RESIST!! I have the space and they are easy enough to house, but seriously, I just got $20 from my brother in return for a ride and the first thing I thought was "I should go to Petsmart" :GAAH:

They are far too pretty to resist. So here are the 3 I have so far:









Kevin Fisher, a Veil Tail betta from Dave's Soda & Pet City









Hades, a silver Halfmoon betta from Petsmart









And finally, Helena, yellow and red Veil Tail female betta from Petsmart

Seriously though . . . . i'm addicted. But I found a forum for bettas like this one here for goats, but the people are all kinda nasty :? :chin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are really pretty! I really like them too...but wish you could keep them in an aquarium together and not seperate...wouldn't that be pretty...to have a group of males together.  Aw well.

I haven't bred bettas before, but did have guppies and mollies that would have babies now and then. They never did too well here though...our well water is really hard so wasn't very fish friendly even when it was treated. So now I just have goldfish...seems like you can't kill those so i'll probably have them forever. :laugh:


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

DavyHollow, I love that half moon betta, he is gorgeous! I used to have bettas, all of mine were always burgundy. I never got into breeding them, but my sister did and she was pretty successful at it.

KW, I totally know what you mean about gold fish. We have one named Francis that we have had for nearly 4 years now! My husband won him at the fair on one of our first dates. I told him he would be dead the next day, but here he is 4 years later and almost 7 inches long!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Pretty fish, DavyHollow, I really like the blue one. 
And Bettas ARE addicting! I've never bred them, but have had more than one at a time. Right now I'm down to only one.

Here he is, his name is Speck...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE Bettas! We tried to breed them but it didn't work out to well..... maybe we will try again some day.... but right now we are down to one male.....


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Bettas are easy to breed its getting them to grow that it gets a little more difficult but with patience and practice you'll get the hang of it in no time!

there are so many different types of Bettas! some of my favorites are the Dragonscales, half moons and the crowntails they come in very pretty colors. most of what they carry at petsmart is pretty plain jane.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love halfmoons best. They have all three of those at petsmart, at least at the ones near me. Not the greatest stock, but still beautiful. I like crowntails, but idk, halfmoons, rose, deltas, butterflies; all take priority.

I've been reading up on breeding and caring for fry, so once my boys are beefed up and my girl is glowing, I think I'll be ready. Think I'll use Hades, but cant decide . . .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

do they have to be the same breed? (idk if that is what you call it LOL!)


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah idk what it is either, I think its called "tail type", thats how I distinguish haha

and no they don't, it makes for different combos though if you cross breed types


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok cause that is why I thought ours didn't breed..... hmmm.... I don't know..... oh guess it doesn't matter now, our females died all we have is our male.....


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

males create bubble nests and then twine around the females. Both put the eggs in the nest, and then the dad takes care of the eggs and fry, so its best to remove the female and then the male when the fry are free swimming. Thats a quick summary lol They don't breed like usual fish, at least not in captivity


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

yes, but it still didn't 'work' LOL! they would just chase 'em away from the nest, then they just stopped making them lol! ah well.


----------

